# On the line or touching the line?



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

if its 99 percent out its a 100 percent in..i dont do the line pulling crap if you shoot with me it has to be at least cutting the line


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

It has to touch the line. Sometimes the line mite get pulled and the arrow is touching that's an 11. Sometimes the line could be pushed away and thats a 10. Your going to win some and loose some.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Touching the line.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

has to touch the line. Not pull the line thats crap scoring and guys know it.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh yeh "pullin the line" is a great one!!! I been in some groups with guys that use that crap. if it aint touchin it aint in.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

touching and if the targets distorts in your favors and pulls you a line its in. like said before sometimes it gets pushed away..


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

had a guy in gainesville a few years ago that pulled that crap on the first target...we gave him the score and he "begged" for them for the next 39 targets.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You go to the nationals and if the arrow pulls the line and is touching the line *it will* get the higher.
All organizations I know of states; "Touch the line." Touching and I don't care how far the arrow pulls the line...


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I call it in if i see the scoring ring distorted from the arrow. If it does not distort the scoring ring it is out!


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

If you have to look at it real hard to call it out then it's in!!


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

As one line judge told me on a line call, its in unless I can call it out. Go by the rules and really there isn't much judgement calls, if you can't say its out then its the higher score.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

WhitBri said:


> As one line judge told me on a line call, its in unless I can call it out. Go by the rules and really there isn't much judgement calls, if you can't say its out then its the higher score.


Right! Pulling or not pulling doesn't matter. It's touching the line or it's not....just as the rules say.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Has to TOUCH the line... I had a Very unlucky last target in Monroe, shot at the 14 on a 25yd Coyote and hit around 7 o'clock on the 14... It was unlucky because the 14 was kind of D shaped due to a hole, and the flat side was right where My arrow landed... I totally agreed with the groups call (it was clearly about 1/16" off the line) it was just unfortunate that it was the difference between 4th and 15th place... Nobody's fault but My own, I always tell Myself if You put them in the middle, You won't have to worry about it...lol


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

WhitBri said:


> As one line judge told me on a line call, its in unless I can call it out. Go by the rules and really there isn't much judgement calls, if you can't say its out then its the higher score.


This


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

schmel_me said:


> has to touch the line. Not pull the line thats crap scoring and guys know it.


No crap to it at all. Rhinehart targets are soft and the arrow can hit the line and pull it due to soft targets. Have shown pictures here before showing this. Anyone that would call an arrow out thats touching the line is wrong by ever thing wrotten in the rules.
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

everyone who shoots 3D knows if it is in or out, it all comes down to who wants to be a man and be honest about it, at national shoots not every group calls the same way some will call really tight some will call loose, this can change the outcome of a shoot, if you can see meat between the shaft and line it is out, I will be the first to call myself out because if its not in I dont want it and I will not beg or cry for points!


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

3Dblackncamo said:


> everyone who shoots 3D knows if it is in or out, it all comes down to who wants to be a man and be honest about it, at national shoots not every group calls the same way some will call really tight some will call loose, this can change the outcome of a shoot, if you can see meat between the shaft and line it is out, I will be the first to call myself out because if its not in I dont want it and I will not beg or cry for points!


On the other hand if I have to really get down and look look and look some more or have any doubt I will give it to the shooter.


----------



## BADARCHERMAN (Jan 5, 2005)

I've had them called out and the very next target someone wants the same shot called in and cries like a little biatch. So I always say on the first close one, this is how we're calling them all!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

seems to me if its on the line then it has to be touching the line...what am i missing here?


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

i wish there was more range officals at ibo shoots to dispute this on some targets


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> seems to me if its on the line then it has to be touching the line...what am i missing here?


Carlos, originally "on the line" meant breaking the line as I understood the one above. The arrow doesn't have to break the line, just touch it.

Rinehart targets started the line pulling thing as I understand. Now, the McKenzies and even the softer McKenzie are to the point the line can be pulled. Had to laugh though. I noted the foam being so soft now and this shooter says; "Yep, I make sure my arrows are dry and none of the arrow lube. I want to get all the line pulling I can get."


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

The rule says touching not tugging.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i think we'd have the same kind of problems if we went to inside out.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

carlosii said:


> i think we'd have the same kind of problems if we went to inside out.


I totally agree..........


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

carlosii said:


> i think we'd have the same kind of problems if we went to inside out.


Absolutely...lines can pull to the inside just like they pull to the outside..

Seen many pulled lines, up to 3/16 inch. Sometimes they dont touch sometimes they do. As long as they touch you get it


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

yeh I will agree if it pulls (sucks it in) and it causes the arrow to touch the line then it would be in. but pulling a line down and around or under the arrow and not touching is out. Sometimes you have to get down and under the arrow to see if there is space between the line and the arrow.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

If it touches I count it.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Score it inside out, that way if it touches the line it's out! Aim Harder for the middle.


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

How bout this. I had a buddy Wiff a target and drill a tree behind the target and the arrow shaft was resting in top of the target. Is this a 0 or a nickel?


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

bdr7484 said:


> How bout this. I had a buddy Wiff a target and drill a tree behind the target and the arrow shaft was resting in top of the target. Is this a 0 or a nickel?


0 if it wasnt sticking in the target.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bdr7484 said:


> How bout this. I had a buddy Wiff a target and drill a tree behind the target and the arrow shaft was resting in top of the target. Is this a 0 or a nickel?


0 in ASA. It has not always been that way, but the rule was clarified a few years ago to read where the point enters the target.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

dw'struth said:


> Right! Pulling or not pulling doesn't matter. It's touching the line or it's not....just as the rules say.


This is it.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

ABTABB said:


> Has to TOUCH the line... I had a Very unlucky last target in Monroe, shot at the 14 on a 25yd Coyote and hit around 7 o'clock on the 14... It was unlucky because the 14 was kind of D shaped due to a hole, and the flat side was right where My arrow landed... I totally agreed with the groups call (it was clearly about 1/16" off the line) it was just unfortunate that it was the difference between 4th and 15th place... Nobody's fault but My own, I always tell Myself if You put them in the middle, You won't have to worry about it...lol


Hey don't sweat it brother I pinwheeled the 14 on that same coyote and finished 51st ukey: it takes two good days not just one:tongue:


----------



## Boomer 3D (Apr 18, 2009)

ABTABB said:


> Has to TOUCH the line... I had a Very unlucky last target in Monroe, shot at the 14 on a 25yd Coyote and hit around 7 o'clock on the 14... It was unlucky because the 14 was kind of D shaped due to a hole, and the flat side was right where My arrow landed... I totally agreed with the groups call (it was clearly about 1/16" off the line) it was just unfortunate that it was the difference between 4th and 15th place... Nobody's fault but My own, I always tell Myself if You put them in the middle, You won't have to worry about it...lol


I believe I was in your group and it was an unfortunate call that had to be made. You shot great both days and I really enjoyed the shoot even though I cratered on Sunday. I still believe that I got pushed out of a 14 on an earlier target but the group absolutely made the right call, like you said if it was center punched it would not matter. At least I earned dessert on Sat night! lol Good luck the rest of the season and I would be honored to shoot with you in the future.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Scoring patched targets is tough too. Get that alot a club shoots.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Boomer 3D said:


> I believe I was in your group and it was an unfortunate call that had to be made. You shot great both days and I really enjoyed the shoot even though I cratered on Sunday. I still believe that I got pushed out of a 14 on an earlier target but the group absolutely made the right call, like you said if it was center punched it would not matter. At least I earned dessert on Sat night! lol Good luck the rest of the season and I would be honored to shoot with you in the future.


Yes Sir, It was a Great Group..! That was a Great shot on the Cinnamon Bear Saturday, to Earn Your Dessert...lol I'm 99% certain You were pushed out of that 14 on Sunday as well... Everything was scored consistently, and that's all We can ask for... I really can't think of any arrows that should have been scored differently... Just hope everyone scores the same way..!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

touching ... but actually TOUCHING


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

What do you all do if part of the scoring ring is chunked out or missing?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Alpha Burnt said:


> What do you all do if part of the scoring ring is chunked out or missing?


Often targets get chucks of foam torn out from use. If this is the case you got to imigine where the line would be because it not there often in complete circle. Can be a tough call. We do it with indoor as well, if paper is torn we got to do are best to say where the line comes around. I have taken a pen and tried to draw it on the target in my mind.
DB


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Man, it is tough to do that. 3D Indoors is mainly what I was talking about, never see targets chewed up really bad outside.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

WhitBri said:


> As one line judge told me on a line call, its in unless I can call it out. Go by the rules and really there isn't much judgement calls, if you can't say its out then its the higher score.


I like that line, "it's in unless I can call it out". That just about sums it up.


----------

